# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Project December, Jason Rohrer, USA

## Airicist

projectdecember.net

Author - Jason Rohrer

youtube.com/jcr13

----------


## Airicist

Talking about dreams, friends, and pets with conversational AI Samantha from Project December

Oct 22, 2020




> I used the Alexa Skills interface to make a voice interface for Project December. This is an example chat with Samantha, a friendly, conversational AI.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Jessica Simulation:Love and loss in the age of A.I."
The death of the woman he loved was too much to bear. Could a mysterious website allow him to speak with her once more?

by Jason Fagone
July 23, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "An Interview With a Hyper-Realistic, AI-Powered Simulation of Jerome Powell"
What happened when columnist Angelo Calvello asked
a computer scientist to build a bot of the Fed chairman.

by Angelo Calvello
September 14, 2021

Jerome Powell on Wikipedia

----------

